# Cost of LPG (autogas) in Spain



## 100734 (Aug 28, 2006)

Hi,
Anybody know the cost of LPG bulk supply (autogas) in Spain and Portugal at the moment.

If anybody has any knowledge of the fuel stations supplying gas in Spain I would be pleased to hear of your experiences.

I am traveling down to ayamonte on the borders of Portugal and Spain next month (by the River Guardiana) and then on to Alicante. Have identified the stations shown on websites at Seville and Alicante. And I will fill up over the border in Portugal while down there, does any body know any other useful sites.

thanks

Dave and Lynn Antill


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Hello Dave & Lynn,

Go to http://www.gas-tankstellen.info/menu.php?language=en_US then do a search for Spain and all will be revealed.

Don


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

Dave & Lynn,

The only company that I know of in Spain that sells AUTO LPG is Repsol.

This is a link to their map showing the locations of their filling stations .

< Click Here >

I have just myself checked out that Repsol 'link' and it appears to no longer give the address or telephone number of each filling station when you clicked on a station on the map 

We spent 7 months in Spain all on one camp site so the only LPG filling stations we visited were at Alicante and Valencia.

They are not that easy to find so check out the Multimap links I have done.

*Alicante*
www.multimap.com/map/browse.cgi?lat=38.3038&lon=-0.5218&scale=5000&icon=x

*Valencia*

www.multimap.com/map/browse.cgi?lat=39.457&lon=-0.4087&scale=5000&icon=x

Hope this helps?


----------

